# Feedback on new website welcome!



## MaitriBB (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you to Melstan for giving me direction on setting up my website   Feedback on it would be most welcome!  It's linked in my signature.  Thank you!


----------



## MaitriBB (Mar 18, 2013)

46 views and no feedback?


----------



## sosocal (Mar 19, 2013)

It looks very nice. Nice and clean. Are you going to get a logo? A good logo would make it look very nice.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 19, 2013)

Very nice Maitri!  Sorry for the delay in getting you feedback, I just got here, lol.   Okay, one change I might make for certain is to take the checkout off the menu bar.  you can do that in the menus section of the sidebar in your dashboard if you used a WooTheme. I only use WooThemes, so I don't know how to do it with other softwares that might change the Wordpress dashboard.  I suggest this just because I think it's odd to have both cart and checkout on your menu. At the very least, take off Order Recieved under the checkout menu.  Order Recieved is a default page that your customer will see when they check out.  You don't really want something like that hanging around as a free-to-read page. 

Another thing you might consider is making a static home page and putting Blog on your menu.  This is entirely up to you. You can leave the blog as your landing page, but if you want to gear your web site to be more sales oriented, then make a static home page, and keep the blog for status updates.  When you look at my blog, my blog's url is basically myurl.com/mysoapblog.    If you just look at myurl, you will see my hairdressing website with a status update blog attached. As you get to learn how websites work, you'll learn how to install in more then directory so you can use one domain for multiple purposes.  

Again that second paragraph is entirely up to you, and all feedback is suggestions.  I think the design is clean and bright. It's very clean and simple and easy to navigate, so you're on the right track so far!  Good luck, and make sure you get yourself Google Analytics so you can track your website's statistics.  It's free from google and you just insert code into the footer of your web site, or into the wordpress dash if your theme has it built in.


----------



## MaitriBB (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you for the feedback!


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Mar 19, 2013)

Your site is neat and tidy and easy to peruse with nice descriptions of your products. I agree with the above comments of a logo, and a "static" home page, or making the shop the home page with the "blog" as a menu link...guide visitors towards the products first and link them to the appropriate blog post (if that makes any sense!)


----------



## MaitriBB (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks!  I do  have a logo but haven't figured out how to upload it to the site yet.  I did create a static page and I agree, it is much better!  Appreciate the help!


----------



## 100%Natural (Mar 19, 2013)

That's a nice looking site and your products are lovely!  One small suggestion - put the weight of your products on all product pages.  As a consumer, I won't buy anything unless I know exactly how much I'm getting!  Everyone sells different sizes and it's just not possible to tell from a website exactly how much you're getting for your money.  If your bars are big then it's a definite selling feature!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 19, 2013)

My only complaint, how to get to see your soaps?  Duh Liz, click Shop.  So, while there are 3 year olds with better computer skills than me, I wasn't drawn right away to that!


----------



## Marilyna (Mar 19, 2013)

Maitri,

I think you need to put some pictures of your beautiful soaps on the very first page.  I like to see the beautiful products first when I go to a site.


----------



## Thistle Creek Honey (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice site.  One thing you might want to consider is minimizing the amount of vertical space your header area uses.  Many web sites try to have some amount of content readily visible when a user lands on you page.  Depending on the size of your uses screen, they will have  to scroll down to see content.


----------



## MaitriBB (Mar 19, 2013)

Great suggestions, thanks all!


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 19, 2013)

Poor Maitri!  We're just making all kinds of work for you aren't we? Lol. Websites are not easy work and aren't meant to be. There's to s of design considerations when making a website. I think it's a great start however, and there's tons of Wordpress info and a Wordpress forum for help. Don't hesitate to ask and look up everything you need. It does become intuitive once you know what to look for.


----------



## MaitriBB (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh it's really not that bad, most of the changes are easily done in WP.  I just finished bashing my head against the wall to set up the shipping options though - I'm glad I did a test buy to make sure it was all working correctly!


----------



## Mommysoaper (Mar 21, 2013)

I think it looks great so far.  I think it's nice and bright.  Definitely would like to see the soap shop before the blog, personal preference though.  Good luck on your website and I hope you get a ton of sales!


----------



## MaitriBB (Mar 22, 2013)

I've made some changes to my site - if anyone would be kind enough to offer feedback again?

One person on FB said that the soap picture on my header looks like blood?  Did anyone else think that?  It's ok to be honest, I'm open to changing it.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm in my phone Maitri. But it looks like frosting to me, not blood.


----------



## Genny (Mar 22, 2013)

Maybe unicorn blood with all the pretty glitter, but otherwise, no it doesn't look like blood.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Mar 22, 2013)

Much better! I love how you have your events listed on your home page - great idea (I may steal it)!
I don't see "blood" either, by the way...I see pretty glittery soap batter...


----------



## MaitriBB (Mar 22, 2013)

Ok thank you   I thought about changing the color of that pic in Photoshop to orange to match the background, but thought it might be too much orange (which is my favorite color)


----------



## hlee (Mar 24, 2013)

I think it looks really nice.


----------



## lsg (Mar 24, 2013)

Love your banner picture.


----------



## Mommysoaper (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't think it looks like blood at all.  It's a beautiful soap!


----------



## lisamaliga (Mar 25, 2013)

I noticed the logo of the glittery swirled soap right away and it made me want to explore your site. It's a nice, clean and simple design. Very pretty photos of your soaps and it's good that you have your social network buttons right at the top of each page.


----------

